# Wriring for new 24 v trolling motor



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I am assembling the parts needed to install a 24 V Dc trolling motor. I made my wiring diagram. Can of you experts look at it and tell me if I have this right? Also, where are good places for breakers and what amperage? (There are inline fuses on the dual bank charger leads)


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks good to me . Most 24v trollers use a 50 amp breaker but check the owners manual. The breaker should be installed in the troller positive lead as close to the battery as possible.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

i would prefer to have a seperate start battery and two for the trolling motor.

KP


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This could be harmful to your ability to start your motor.

The optimum setup is 4 batteries, like I have on my Flounder boat.

2 for the 24V trolling motor.
1 dedicated to start the motor.
1 dedicated as a house battery and backup to start the motor.


----------

